
Tim Berners-Lee: Act now to save the internet as we know it - sinak
https://medium.com/@timberners_lee/act-now-to-save-the-internet-as-we-know-it-ccf47ce8b39f
======
bobcallme
Kind of hypocritical if you ask me since he sold out the web with EME[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encrypted_Media_Extensions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encrypted_Media_Extensions)

~~~
mac01021
Why?

He wants ISPs not to be permitted to discriminate between network traffic
based on its content or the identities of the senders and recipients.

He also wants a standard way for web browsers to receive and display encrypted
media.

Do these desires really conflict?

~~~
paulddraper
I think the OP's point is that non-NN allows powerful ISPs to create walled
gardens and restrict access to information that should be available to all.

And EMEs allow powerful media providers to create walled gardens and restrict
access to information that should be available to all.

Not sure I but either argument personally, but that's my interpretation.

------
binarynate
I just called my senators about the FCC vote:
[https://www.callmycongress.com/](https://www.callmycongress.com/)

